# Veritas Mark II Narrow-Blade Honing Guide



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought just the new centering head to modify my original guide. I agree it works much better on narrow chisels than the original one. A great add-on by LV-Veritas.


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like Veritas has done it again! Thanks for posting this Matt. I have a Veritas MkII guide and the cambered roller. How new is the narrow blade holder? I haven't seen it until today (7/12/15). Looks like LV is going to get another $48.50 from me. Money well spent though.

I don't use a powered grinder anymore (don't ask). I grind on an A grade granite block with coarse grit Si Carbide papers. Preventing a narrow tool from skewing during grinding has always been a struggle. Honing and polishing are a little easier but not much. This new attachment for the MkII will help a lot.

Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## mmwoodstudio (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have a slow speed grinder either. I just didn't like the setup. Glad you liked the video!



> Looks like Veritas has done it again! Thanks for posting this Matt. I have a Veritas MkII guide and the cambered roller. How new is the narrow blade holder? I haven t seen it until today (7/12/15). Looks like LV is going to get another $48.50 from me. Money well spent though.
> 
> I don t use a powered grinder anymore (don t ask). I grind on an A grade granite block with coarse grit Si Carbide papers. Preventing a narrow tool from skewing during grinding has always been a struggle. Honing and polishing are a little easier but not much. This new attachment for the MkII will help a lot.
> 
> ...


----------

